# I need a free fish tank.



## Ghost1412 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello every one, I just got a wonderful male betta fish. My father said he can make them to breed and they will produce a lot of babies. In order to do that, he needs a big tank ( not that big, just bigger than the container that the fish dealer put the fish in when they sell the fish).

Does any one here have a free fish tank that they can donate to me?? I would be very appreciated.

I know theres not thing in the world for free but my father got a friend, his job is construction so he goes around a lot and many people are just throwing their tanks away ( WHILE SOME BODY LIKE ME, IS REALLY NEED ONE) but now he moved so we couldnt contact him anymore.

Anyway, I hope I can get a free (OK size) fish tank from here...

Email me if you have anything to say - [email protected]


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont know where you are but i have a 17litre tank with filter - it needs a flippin good clean - its plastic and i dont need it anymore......


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Its usually a good idea to get a tank sorted before you buy the fish!


----------



## Prinzessin (Jun 6, 2009)

I would suggest a tank of AT LEAST 60 litres, 100 or more would be even better. 17 is ways to small. Gather informations about what betas need. Only if they feel well and will be kept healthy they will breed. Good luck!


----------



## Ghost1412 (Jun 6, 2009)

nic101 said:


> i dont know where you are but i have a 17litre tank with filter - it needs a flippin good clean - its plastic and i dont need it anymore......


can u ship it to me?? I would be very appreciated. email me - at *[email protected] * please email me.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

no.....

collection only...

its free.... lol


17 litres is ok for one betta and even holding tank for breeding... but not long term... for the fish


----------

